# 3 Spots Open For a Trip to Lil Campeche



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

Taking a good friend and his son out and need 3 experienced fishermen to join us on Sunday August 18 for a deep drop trip 60 miles out to Lil Campeche area and points in-between. We will bottom drop, jig, troll and sight cast on this trip targeting grouper, AJ, wahoo, ling and mahi. Cost will be $269 per person which includes fuel, ice, and bait. Photos / videos of my boat and how we roll are on my website www.TexasOffshoreSafaris.com

PM me or call me at 713-416-1082 if you want to join us.

Captain Bill


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Got Three - Thanks*

I appreciate the responses and it's looking like we now have three 2coolers who will be joining us on the 18th. Thanks guys.


----------

